
WordPress – Is there any cool DB editor plugin for it? - s-sols
I&#x27;ve been searching for such plugins but didn&#x27;t find any like in a myPhpAmdin. It would be useful to work with DB inside WordPress instead of go to the hosting admin panel.
======
coreymaass
There have been moments when I've agreed with you. And there are a couple
plugins that emulate phpMyAdmin pretty closely. I've used them with some
success.

However most of the time I've been grateful for the extra couple of clicks. It
keeps clients from getting into trouble. Hell, it keeps _me_ from getting into
trouble.

Direct access to the database from within the WordPress dashboard implies
you're doing some interesting, crazy things with WordPress. I think it's
usually going to be an edge case when someone wants direct access to the
database.

